# The official 029,290,310,390 build off thread.



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 15, 2011)

You read it right. Plumbcrazyjr & I will be hosting a Stihl 029-310 buildoff in April. The actual date will be narrowed down when it gits closer to the time. We will be integrating this build off with the next MO, AR, OK, KS GTG.

Here is a list of rules. The rules are subject to change if need be.

Saws- Any Stihl 029, 029 super, MS290, MS310, MS390

Must have working chain brake, choke, all factory covers

We will be runnin them on 91 non ethenol, mixed with Stihl ultra.

20" bar & .325 full chisel chain. We supply the bars, cost of chains is unknown @ this time.

We are plannin on usein oak to do the cuts. It may be a log of possibly cants strapped together. 

3 cuts per saw, with at least two stopwatches per cut. Then the average of those times will be the official time.

One guy will run all the saws.

I'm gonna try to come up with some prizes fer the top three. Not sure what we're gonna come up with. 
Eric & I will have saws in the lineup, but not able to win any prizes.

I hope this will be fun fer all that enter. It should be interesting to see how these saws turn out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 15, 2011)

I am setting on a 29S that needs tore down anyway, its on like donkey kong.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Nov 15, 2011)

Me likey, looking forward to seeing what these are capable of.



Chris


----------



## atvguns (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 15, 2011)

Is this the GTG thread and a build off thread? The less threads the better. We can link the old thread to this one?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 15, 2011)

If the dates work out I might show up with my 039.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 15, 2011)

Cool man! I'll be there as a spectator... 






Oh, can I throw in an old worn out 346 just fer fun? :msp_wink: :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 15, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Is this the GTG thread and a build off thread? The less threads the better. We can link the old thread to this one?



That'll be up to James Spencer ATVGuns:hmm3grin2orange:



WoodChuck'r said:


> If the dates work out I might show up with my 039.



SAWEEEEEET


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 15, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Cool man! I'll be there as a spectator...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure you wanna do that??? It'll be fun to throw a 20" .325 B&C on the 346 to see if it could hang. Just fer fun though after the buildoff runs.


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 15, 2011)

Now this is a build off I like. (and can afford) LOL. I can't make the GTG, but can I build one and ship it to have somebody run it?
Are pipes allowed?


----------



## sunfish (Nov 15, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Are you sure you wanna do that??? It'll be fun to throw a 20" .325 B&C on the 346 to see if it could hang. Just fer fun though after the buildoff runs.


Yeah man. Just fer fun... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 15, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Now this is a build off I like. (and can afford) LOL. I can't make the GTG, but can I build one and ship it to have somebody run it?
> Are pipes allowed?




That's kinda the reason fer the build off. These saws are plentifull & cheap. No pipes allowed in the build off, but would be interesting to see one run.

I'm thinkin of havein one guy run all the saws. Or maybe three, each guy make a cut with each saw. Got a while to figure it out


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 15, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Now this is a build off I like. (and can afford) LOL. I can't make the GTG, but can I build one and ship it to have somebody run it?
> Are pipes allowed?




That's kinda the reason fer the build off. These saws are plentifull & cheap. No pipes allowed in the build off, but would be interesting to see one run.

I'm thinkin of havein one guy run all the saws. Or maybe three, each guy make a cut with each saw. Got a while to figure it out


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 15, 2011)

Can I bring my 390?


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 15, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Can I bring my 390?



Only if it's a 390XP clamshell edition.


I can help with a prize for one of the winners. I have some new bars and parts here that would be a good prize.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 15, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Can I bring my 390?



If that's what it takes to git you down here:hmm3grin2orange: The 390xp is high on my want list. 



Jacob J. said:


> Only if it's a 390XP clamshell edition.
> 
> 
> I can help with a prize for one of the winners. I have some new bars and parts here that would be a good prize.



I'll be in touch about that. Thanks.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Chris J. (Nov 15, 2011)

Stumpy, y'all are going to get Saw Troll so excited he won't be able to stand the anticipation .

Hi, Niko!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 15, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> If the dates work out I might show up with my 039.



Ahmah' thinkin' you need to shuffle on down to the Ozarks, and let me run that saw... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 15, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> If that's what it takes to git you down here:hmm3grin2orange: The 390xp is high on my want list.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be in touch about that. Thanks.:msp_thumbsup:



This gonna be at Spencer's place?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 15, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> This gonna be at Spencer's place?



Thats what I've been told. He's got a nice place fer a GTG. 




Maybe this will be enough to git SawTroll on a plane to visit the Ozarks.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Nov 15, 2011)

Bad Mutha Woodchuka's 039
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/k3iZ-LlSBwU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 15, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Thats what I've been told. He's got a nice place fer a GTG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he'd commit to coming, we could probably fund his ticket with a quick collection... "One way of course" Then he'd be stuck here... 
:big_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 15, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Bad Mutha Woodchuka's 039
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/k3iZ-LlSBwU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



SahWeeet!! 
Here's it's little stump broke brother the 290 in a big Hedge log...

[video=youtube;12YokqtQwXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12YokqtQwXM[/video]


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 15, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Ahmah' thinkin' you need to shuffle on down to the Ozarks, and let me run that saw... :msp_sneaky:




I'd frikkin' love to make it down that way. Farthest South I've ever been is Pittsburgh, lol. S'gonna be a good 22hrs to make it there I'm thinkin'...

I know Wiggz is havin' his 066/660 GTG in April, and the wife has some time off in April and we're plannin' on going up north somewhere. I just hope the dates don't overlap!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 15, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'd frikkin' love to make it down that way. Farthest South I've ever been is Pittsburgh, lol. S'gonna be a good 22hrs to make it there I'm thinkin'...
> 
> I know Wiggz is havin' his 066/660 GTG in April, and the wife has some time off in April and we're plannin' on going up north somewhere. I just hope the dates don't overlap!



C'mon down!!! 20 or 30 goofballs with mad chainsaws in da woods... You'd fit right in... 
Just sayin... 
:big_smile:


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Nov 15, 2011)

How shameless would it be if I told all parties interested in joining this buildoff to take a look at my signature?



Chris


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 15, 2011)

Nuttin wrong with that.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Nov 15, 2011)

Well since Mr. Stumpy gave me the thumbs up...


If anybody is interested in joining his build off I have a low hrs 029 Super for sale in the classifieds.

Go ahead and look at my sig for a link!


Chris


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 15, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Nuttin wrong with that.



You got the 039 / 390 part of this build covered?


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 15, 2011)

I just got done using all of my vacation for the year and then you come up with this..... Are you going to run them all together, or different groups for the different displacements? Also, are you going to just do three cuts or is this more of a worksaw build? 

Drat! I just sold a pretty ugly 029. I would have kept that ugly plastic for the rat-rod effect. I guess now would be a good time to try unloading a couple of those 039 jugs I have been sitting on. NOT.  I have a couple of spare 45mm ones though.


----------



## little possum (Nov 15, 2011)

Good build off idea! I think it will get a lot of interest being a bit more affordable!

And good to see the Dr, posting 

I may see what I can come up with.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 15, 2011)

little possum said:


> Good build off idea! I think it will get a lot of interest being a bit more affordable!
> 
> And good to see the Dr, posting
> 
> I may see what I can come up with.



Interestingly enough, I have had a little 1127 project languishing in my shop for a long time. I started calling it the "sawtroll special." That one is 46mm, but.......


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 15, 2011)

Saw Dr. said:


> I just got done using all of my vacation for the year and then you come up with this..... Are you going to run them all together, or different groups for the different displacements? Also, are you going to just do three cuts or is this more of a worksaw build?
> 
> Drat! I just sold a pretty ugly 029. I would have kept that ugly plastic for the rat-rod effect. I guess now would be a good time to try unloading a couple of those 039 jugs I have been sitting on. NOT.  I have a couple of spare 45mm ones though.



If we have enough saws entered we might split them up into different categories. 

The amount of cuts may also depend on how many enter. 

If you want to make a cookie cutter thats fine. As long as it complies with the rules. I think some will be surprised at what these saws are capable of. I know I was.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 15, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> You got the 039 / 390 part of this build covered?



PM sent


----------



## rms61moparman (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't know if I can make the GTG but I've been working on an 039 for a couple of weeks now!


Mike


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 15, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> If we have enough saws entered we might split them up into different categories.
> 
> The amount of cuts may also depend on how many enter.
> 
> If you want to make a cookie cutter thats fine. As long as it complies with the rules. I think some will be surprised at what these saws are capable of. I know I was.



That's fine, but I'm not going to make a 30 second machine if it will end up getting run for 5 or 10 minutes. I'll wait until the rules get firmed up a little before I do anything. I'd probably add a one-liner about using a stock cylinder casting. It would not be terribly hard to stuff an 046 bottom end into one of those 1127 cradles if you wanted to mill off all of the 046 case.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Nov 15, 2011)

Ive got a few 1127 parts saw if anyone needs something


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 16, 2011)

I picked up a 310 yesterday with a scored top. Let the building begin.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 16, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I picked up a 310 yesterday with a scored top. Let the building begin.



And... We're off!!! This should be a hoot! Should I pick up a couple Farm Boss bars for the testing?
:big_smile:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 16, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> And... We're off!!! This should be a hoot! Should I pick up a couple Farm Boss bars for the testing?
> :big_smile:



WE got the bars covered, thanks though.

Here's the latest vid of the 290 I built
[video=youtube;8OLdbnSNaW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OLdbnSNaW0[/video]

Stock 029
[video=youtube;92ONtSck7KU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92ONtSck7KU[/video]


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 16, 2011)

*Revenge of the clamshells*

So is everyone running the bigger top end on the 029/290? Or are we not talking about it. :msp_confused:

Clam racing.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 16, 2011)

I just sold a nice 390 jug last week. Could have probably doubled my money now


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 16, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> So is everyone running the bigger top end on the 029/290? Or are we not talking about it. :msp_confused:
> 
> Clam racing.



I have no clue what your talking about. :monkey: LOL

I'm gonna run whatever top I can get the cheapest. I ain't pulled the jug yet, but I sure the cylinder is trashed.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a good 29S with just a air leak so I shelfed it some time back. I am trying to decide run it as the 29s or find 310 0r 390 parts saws.

This will be my first time in one of these buildoffs In the past I was afraid of tearing up a 1000.00 doller saw but a 029 is more doable money wise.  I'll mail this saw to James in case I can't make the GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 16, 2011)

Has anyone went to ebay to see if 029 jugs and slugs jumped A 100.00 after this thread started? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 16, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have a good 29S with just a air leak so I shelfed it some time back. I am trying to decide run it as the 29s or find 310 0r 390 parts saws.
> 
> This will be my first time in one of these buildoffs In the past I was afraid of tearing up a 1000.00 doller saw but a 029 is more doable money wise. * I'll mail this saw to James in case I can't make the GTG*.



All the saws that are gittin shiped will need to come to me. I don't want James to have to deal with any of this. He's already bein nice enough to let us do this @ his place along with the regularly scheduled GTG.:msp_wub:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 16, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> All the saws that are gittin shiped will need to come to me. I don't want James to have to deal with any of this. He's already bein nice enough to let us do this @ his place along with the regularly scheduled GTG.:msp_wub:



Ok that will work Stump, I'm always getting in trouble :hmm3grin2orange: in these threads. On a positive note that will keep him from cutting a few rick with my cookie cutter. :hmm3grin2orange:

Just messing with you James, did you get that box of parts yet?


----------



## rms61moparman (Nov 16, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I picked up a 310 yesterday with a scored top. Let the building begin.





Oh hell!!!

There goes the neighborhood.
I've already been humiliated by one of Ed's clamshell saw builds all I can take for one lifetime!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## atvguns (Nov 16, 2011)

No I haven't got the parts yet 


We probably need to keep the GTG info in our other thread or this one will be so long the builders wont be able to keep up with the info of the build off if that works for you guys WSC I am appointing you as official OK,AR, TX, KS GTG president so you decide where the best place is 

Also someone mentioned wiggs GTG as being in April I thought his was in march that's why we set our's in April


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 16, 2011)

atvguns said:


> No I haven't got the parts yet
> 
> 
> We probably need to keep the GTG info in our other thread or this one will be so long the builders wont be able to keep up with the info of the build off if that works for you guys WSC I am appointing you as official OK,AR, TX, KS GTG president so you decide where the best place is
> ...



I'm good with the GTG info and trash talking being in the old thread. 

This one being about how much of a popup on the pistons, how many holes drilled in crank counter weights, what size of oversized line on the vacume line, how many fins to knock off the flywheel, and how many half dollers to super glue to the piston and so on.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 16, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Also someone mentioned wiggs GTG as being in April I thought his was in march that's why we set our's in April




Last I knew it was in April for Wigg'z GTG.

I apologize if I was wrong about that. I'm kinda out of the loop a bit these days with the big GTG dates.....


----------



## atvguns (Nov 16, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Last I knew it was in April for Wigg'z GTG.
> 
> I apologize if I was wrong about that. I'm kinda out of the loop a bit these days with the big GTG dates.....



Here is his post


wigglesworth said:


> K guys, late march, early April at my place. We will set a date as it gets closer.
> 
> The canadates are 066/660 or 346.
> 
> ...



So we was both right I will try my best not to have it the same weekend as his we will just have to wait for him to set the date and go from there


----------



## logging22 (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh hell, i got nothing better to do. I guess i could come up with something. Put my name on the list. Ill be at the GTG anyway.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Nov 16, 2011)

pretty sure stumpy had your name on list just after we started thinking this thing up dont think you had much of a choice:msp_wink:


----------



## logging22 (Nov 16, 2011)

plumbcrazyjr said:


> pretty sure stumpy had your name on list just after we started thinking this thing up dont think you had much of a choice:msp_wink:



HEHE. Like it that way. Whats the rules again? Two piece heads and piped alky right?? Thought so.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 17, 2011)

Crap, I guess we need to Keep track of those who are in or out. 
If you are in on the build send me a pm titled "buildoff" & let me know yer in. I'll write it down Then try to stick it in my sig.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 17, 2011)

Who is running the saws? If you haven't chosen someone yet I vote Wiatt (spelling) he can keep a saw in its peak. If thats a bad Idea just yell am me again. :msp_biggrin:

Edit: For those that don't know Wiatt I would not be afraid to lend him any saw I have.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 17, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Who is running the saws? If you haven't chosen someone yet I vote Wiatt (spelling) he can keep a saw in its peak. If thats a bad Idea just yell am me again. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Edit: For those that don't know Wiatt I would not be afraid to lend him any saw I have.



And that's a good way to make Wyatt attend!!! Good thinkin' stephen!!!:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 17, 2011)

Not sure what we're gonna do about the operator yet. I may just git some stranger off the street.:msp_biggrin: I'm sure Wiatt would love to do it. He'll be their if I have to tie him up & kidnap him.:msp_scared:


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Nov 17, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Not sure what we're gonna do about the operator yet. I may just git some stranger off the street.:msp_biggrin: I'm sure Wiatt would love to do it. He'll be their if I have to tie him up & kidnap him.:msp_scared:





If you fly me out and put me up I will operate and do individual shop talk vids for all saws entered.




Chris


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 17, 2011)

Duke Thieroff said:


> If you fly me out and put me up I will operate and do individual shop talk vids for all saws entered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved the last shop talk you done. Now you need to do one cutting a cookie, you know the kind I talking they are in a package in cooler section of a grocery store. 

Edit: Now I went and made myself want some of those pre made chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Nov 18, 2011)

2 pages back already


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's somethin to maybee git things goin. 
[video=youtube_share;92ONtSck7KU]http://youtu.be/92ONtSck7KU[/video]

Sumthin to shoot fer
[video=youtube_share;8OLdbnSNaW0]http://youtu.be/8OLdbnSNaW0[/video]


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Nov 20, 2011)

hey stumpy do you have a list of those who said they will enter a saw?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 20, 2011)

plumbcrazyjr said:


> hey stumpy do you have a list of those who said they will enter a saw?



Not really, not sure if we got any for definates. The thread kinda died. :redface:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's what i've got so far. If anybody wants in let Eric or me know, and if yer on the list & want out, too bad.:msp_w00t:

Logging22
rms61moparman
sawdr
WSC
Arrowhead


----------



## rms61moparman (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't suppose any of you professional saw gurus have any suggestions on getting all of those little pieces of exploded piston and rings out of the muffler on these saws do you??????






I will say that I must HIGHLY recommend putting those little wristpin circlips in BEFORE test running the saw!!!

Trying to salvage the cylinder now, but it may be a lost cause!

Trying to work on a saw 15 minutes after work today, none tomorrow, half hour the next day etc. sure makes it easy to forget what you have and more importantly what you have not done.


Mike


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 21, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> I don't suppose any of you professional saw gurus have any suggestions on getting all of those little pieces of exploded piston and rings out of the muffler on these saws do you??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sux Mike. Don't let it git you down though. I'm sure you''ll git er goin.
You wouldn't happen to have pics of the P&C carnage would ya????


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 21, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Here's what i've got so far. If anybody wants in let Eric or me know, and if yer on the list & want out, too bad.:msp_w00t:
> 
> Logging22
> rms61moparman
> ...



I'm just going to go through and find a nice running stocker to send. Maybe I'll do a muffler mod. I wasn't sure I even signed up. I guess the check cleared. 

I think sawtroll was going to build one for this also.... ya know, being his favorite saw and all.

Are we going to agree to use 1127 engine casings, or am I going to cannabilize an 80cc pro saw and cheat my arse off.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 21, 2011)

Saw Dr. said:


> I'm just going to go through and find a nice running stocker to send. Maybe I'll do a muffler mod. I wasn't sure I even signed up. I guess the check cleared.
> 
> I think sawtroll was going to build one for this also.... ya know, being his favorite saw and all.
> 
> Are we going to agree to use 1127 engine casings, or am I going to cannabilize an 80cc pro saw and cheat my arse off.



HAHA. We prolly oughta stick with 1127 parts. Would love to see a hybrid like you've been talkin about.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 21, 2011)

If I can get into the shop today, I'll put up a build photo or two. Gotta run my brother to the airport right now.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 21, 2011)

Bump and run...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 21, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Bump and run...



We'll take what we can git.


----------



## rms61moparman (Nov 21, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> That sux Mike. Don't let it git you down though. I'm sure you''ll git er goin.
> You wouldn't happen to have pics of the P&C carnage would ya????




I didn't take any pics.
Didn't really want anything like that around to remind me how stupid I am!!!
You can get the same effect by placing a piston on an anvil and full swinging an 8 pound sledge on it.

On a side note I am really glad I was using one of the cheap pistons that so many here seem to hate. I think it probably saved me from a lot more damage to the cylinder!


Mike


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 21, 2011)

So, the cyl is ok??


----------



## rms61moparman (Nov 21, 2011)

I have got it running.....
But no I don't think it is what one would call O.K.
Seems pretty anemic.
I guess I'll just start scrounging around and try to find another straight gassed cylinder.:msp_sad:


Mike


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 21, 2011)

Sweet. It'll be ready


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 23, 2011)

bump:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Nov 24, 2011)

I refuse to let this thread die


----------



## Bowtie (Nov 24, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> I have got it running.....
> But no I don't think it is what one would call O.K.
> Seems pretty anemic.
> I guess I'll just start scrounging around and try to find another straight gassed cylinder.:msp_sad:
> ...



Mike, you looking for a 310 cylinder by chance? If so i can help you there.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 24, 2011)

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I refuse to let this thread die



Doesn't seem many want to mess with a lead weight:rolleyes2:.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Heck I may have to see what I can come up with.:msp_smile:


----------



## rms61moparman (Nov 24, 2011)

Bowtie said:


> Mike, you looking for a 310 cylinder by chance? If so i can help you there.




Well I certainly wouldn't turn my nose up at it.
PM me with the details!!!

These scoundrels have done it again!
The prices on eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-bay have gone through the roof!


Mike


----------



## Bowtie (Nov 24, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Well I certainly wouldn't turn my nose up at it.
> PM me with the details!!!
> 
> These scoundrels have done it again!
> ...



I will pm ya tomorrow night with pics. Too late tonight, and I have more family BS to attend in the morning.. (Plus I need to take some pics)


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 24, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Well I certainly wouldn't turn my nose up at it.
> PM me with the details!!!
> 
> These scoundrels have done it again!
> ...



I guess these saws aint so worthless any more:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks to all of your here, the prices have increased a ton in the past few days for 290-310 cylinders. I have a 290 cylinder that might be a fine candidate for this build.











Cylinder looks great on the inside but don't know how it would handle the heat. 

I just need to get the rest of the saw to compete in this build off.


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm needing an air filter cover and a clutch cover for the 310 for my build. Anybody help? :help:


----------



## rms61moparman (Nov 25, 2011)

I've got a clutch cover for you Ed!
Shoot me your address.


Mike


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 25, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I'm needing an air filter cover and a clutch cover for the 310 for my build. Anybody help? :help:



Flat-top or curve top?


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 25, 2011)

Saw Dr. said:


> Flat-top or curve top?



Not sure, here's a pic. Flat I'm guessing.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 25, 2011)

sefh3 said:


> Thanks to all of your here, the prices have increased a ton in the past few days for 290-310 cylinders. I have a 290 cylinder that might be a fine candidate for this build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! That must have been a hell of a party!!! :msp_rolleyes: What with all the spinach dip barfed up all over it...
And stuff...
:big_smile:


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 25, 2011)

If I remember correctly, this saw was mounted on a mill that was used for pine. It come from the UP in MI.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 25, 2011)

Maybe I missed it, but is all the saws going to be run in the same class, or will it be in seperate CC classes?


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 25, 2011)

I hope they are ran in different classes. I don't know if that was determined yet. Also, does the carb have to be stock or just needs to have the factory choke?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 25, 2011)

sefh3 said:


> If I remember correctly, this saw was mounted on a mill that was used for pine. It come from the UP in MI.



Ya... Dem der yoopers know how to party eh?
:after_boom:


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 25, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Maybe I missed it, but is all the saws going to be run in the same class, or will it be in seperate CC classes?



I think stump was gonna see how many of each were gonna be entering. I hope there's classes. I may have an 039 to enter, but it would probably get it's ass kicked by stump's 290... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 25, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I think stump was gonna see how many of each were gonna be entering. I hope there's classes. I may have an 039 to enter, but it would probably get it's ass kicked by stump's 290... :msp_rolleyes:



I *might* build a saw if I run across one right.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 25, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> I *might* build a saw if I run across one right.



Better git to lookin' Durand... You need an excuse to come to another one... It'll be bout 150 miles closer to ya.
:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice to see this thread breathin on it's own again.

To answer the carb ? I think we'll just keep it to where it just needs a choke. If you want to use a diff carb thats fine, but from the outside it must look stock & use the stock choke assy.. 
Now on that note. If you are going to to some of theses "extras" I will ask you to let us know so incase we do set up with different classes we can take it into consideration. No need to hide anything.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 25, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> No need to hide anything.



riiiiight...... Good thing mine is a 45mm bore with stock carb....... Probably going to muffler mod it, though.


----------



## Bowtie (Nov 25, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Well I certainly wouldn't turn my nose up at it.
> PM me with the details!!!
> 
> These scoundrels have done it again!
> ...



pm sent on the cylinder!


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 25, 2011)

If you would please cover the rules for muffler mods. It looks like I've come across an 1127 carcass for this party.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Nov 25, 2011)

I believe it was no pipes stock muffler body but size of exit hole was not determined


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 25, 2011)

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I believe it was no pipes stock muffler body but size of exit hole was not determined



What he said.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 25, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> What he said.:msp_w00t:



Hey stump... I'm in... Go to the you tube page... I'll give you guys a base line...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks good to me, but I like em like that.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 25, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Looks good to me, but I like em like that.:msp_w00t:



Gonna be a VERY simple woods port... I'll leave the top tier stuff to you guys... It ain't stayin in my saw tree for long... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 25, 2011)

Here's a list of who's in the game so far.

Arrowhead
Saw DR.
Work saw collector
RMS61moparman
Logging22
Barneyb
Hedgerow
plumbcrazyjr
Stumpy

If you are on the list & do not want to enter one, to bad yer in anyway.
If yer not on the list & wannabee then let me know.


----------



## atvguns (Nov 25, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Here's a list of who's in the game so far.
> Arrowhead
> Saw DR.
> Work saw collector
> ...


 should you and plumbcrazy be on the list I am assuming you guys are building saws?


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 25, 2011)

atvguns said:


> should you and plumbcrazy be on the list I am assuming you guys are building saws?



Uh... Yah... That should go without sayin... Well guys??? Eric???


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 25, 2011)

atvguns said:


> should you and plumbcrazy be on the list I am assuming you guys are building saws?



Well I guess so.:redface:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Nov 25, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Here's a list of who's in the game so far.
> 
> Arrowhead
> Saw DR.
> ...




FIXED it:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns (Nov 25, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> FIXED it:msp_biggrin:


 that looks more like a build off list


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 27, 2011)

This thread lost it's pulse again. Just trying to revive it.


----------



## logging22 (Nov 27, 2011)

Gone a week and didnt miss anything? This thread needs help.


----------



## eat a peach (Nov 27, 2011)

*starter saws*

I haven't read the whole thread but, does everybody have a starter saw? I have an 029 super barn find that is straight stock . It runs good ,never been mm ,still has the farm boss sticker on the clutch cover. I have never sold a saw on AS or e-bay for that matter but CAD has me wanting a new Husky 355-360-362 so I am gonna sell a few saws. I also have my first 029 super I bought new. It probably needs rebuilding ,bearings rattle but it runs. I don't have a compression tester but if anyone is interested PM me and make an offer . I will try to post pics later today. I know this is the wrong place but thought it would maybe help someone out.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 27, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Gone a week and didnt miss anything? This thread needs help.



That's cause mine ain't started yet... But just wait till it does Les... And IF it runs when I get done with it, the trash talk will be flyin'!!! 
Bwahahahaha....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 28, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Gone a week and didnt miss anything? This thread needs help.





Hedgerow said:


> That's cause mine ain't started yet... But just wait till it does Les... And IF it runs when I get done with it, the trash talk will be flyin'!!!
> Bwahahahaha....



I had to steal parts off mine to fix a friends 310, so I'm going the wrong way as usual.  I'll get it going later on, you guys need someone to come in last place. otstir:


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 28, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I had to steal parts off mine to fix a friends 310, so I'm going the wrong way as usual.  I'll get it going later on, you guys need someone to come in last place. otstir:



Hey! I thought that was my spot!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 28, 2011)

Here you go boys... The ugliest saw in the build off!!







Beat that one Stephen!!!
:big_smile:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 28, 2011)

I used to have one that was worse, Saw DR has it now. Man it was an ugly saw.




new stihl 029 044 004 by supercabs78, on Flickr

I think he got it fixed up and cleaned up. 

My current 029S




stihl 029 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 1, 2011)

You guys gotta see the condition of the crank bearing from this 039... This saw was running by the way...
:waaaht:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 1, 2011)

Man someone got all the good out of that one.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 1, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man someone got all the good out of that one.



Ya think? 15 years of abuse like this... This is the air filter covered in 1/8 " of garbage... The case has been so hot at some point in it's life, it's burnt and brittle... 
:amazed:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice!!!!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 1, 2011)

How bad was the cylinder on it? My case was pretty beat up on the cylinder I posted awhile back.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 1, 2011)

sefh3 said:


> How bad was the cylinder on it? My case was pretty beat up on the cylinder I posted awhile back.



It's marked up pretty good, but nothing I can get a fingernail into... We're gonna roll with it... This build off is all about being cheap...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sps3172 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm having trouble tracking the 'rules' for this contest....

Are there going to be saws of varying displacements competing against one another? I thought I saw a discussion of bore size in a post or two.

Thanks!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2011)

Bump and run... Oh... And I am SOooooo gonna not win this buildoff...
:msp_angry:


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 3, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Bump and run... Oh... And I am SOooooo gonna not win this buildoff...
> :msp_angry:




There is only one in the group that CAN'T say that!!!
And I'm not that "one" either.


Mike


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 3, 2011)

sps3172 said:


> I'm having trouble tracking the 'rules' for this contest....
> 
> Are there going to be saws of varying displacements competing against one another? I thought I saw a discussion of bore size in a post or two.
> 
> Thanks!



The rules are on the first page.
I think we will prolly should run them in separate classes.
That'll be a lil more fair.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> The rules are on the first page.
> I think we will prolly should run them in separate classes.
> That'll be a lil more fair.



Good... Keep that 029 away from my 039!!!


----------



## atvguns (Dec 3, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## atvguns (Dec 3, 2011)

Just so everyone knows I sold my 029 a week before Stumpy and Plumcrazy came up with this idea :bang::bang::bang:

Kinda regreting that decision


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 3, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Good... Keep that 029 away from my 039!!!



What about the 039 I just got today??:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 3, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Just so everyone knows I sold my 029 a week before Stumpy and Plumcrazy came up with this idea :bang::bang::bang:
> 
> Kinda regreting that decision



I'm sure if you wanted it back I could git it fer ya. I doubt the guy has put more than a tank of fuel through it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2011)

atvguns said:


> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



Hey... You can't be just sittin' over there eatin' popcorn!!! Git a horse in this race!!!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 3, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> What about the 039 I just got today??:msp_biggrin:



:hell_boy: Hedge Stumpy is devilish don't let him lure you in man.:wink2::wink2:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> What about the 039 I just got today??:msp_biggrin:



Ok... Bring it big boy...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 3, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Ok... Bring it big boy...



10-4 consider it brught
I'll see what I can do with a few more cc's than that MS290


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 3, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> 10-4 consider it brught
> I'll see what I can do with a few more cc's than that MS290



Take the ridge right out of the cylinder... See if that works...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's some pics of my 039
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Buildoff%20039/?action=view&amp;current=aaa003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Buildoff%20039/aaa003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Buildoff%20039/?action=view&amp;current=aaa002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Buildoff%20039/aaa002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I had Conner take it apart fer me. 
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Buildoff%20039/?action=view&amp;current=aaa007.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Buildoff%20039/aaa007.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Buildoff%20039/?action=view&amp;current=aaa012.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Buildoff%20039/aaa012.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## atvguns (Dec 3, 2011)

we need a better picture of cookie monster's T-shirt


----------



## atvguns (Dec 3, 2011)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Here's some pics of my 039
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Buildoff%20039/?action=view&amp;current=aaa012.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Buildoff%20039/aaa012.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Looks like he is double checking your work glad someone is keeping an eye on you


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 3, 2011)

I just put my 310 engine back together (on the bench not in the chassis yet) and did a pressure and vacuum test!:msp_thumbsup:

At least the circlips are installed in this one...properly too!

I sure am going to a lot of trouble to get my fat old azz kicked!


Mike


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 3, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Looks like he is double checking your work glad someone is keeping an eye on you



He does a pretty good job. The shirt he has on is one my mom had made fer us. It just has a pic of an Atv on the front.


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 4, 2011)

Well the 310 is up and running.....don't think it'll ever be a "contenda" though.
I'll try to get the rest of the screws and bolt ons back on tomorrow and see what happens when I put a bar and chain on it...........if I don't get rained out.


Mike


----------



## rburg (Dec 4, 2011)

Good to see you and your son working and spending time together.


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 4, 2011)

Stumpy... good for you for teaching the younger ones. Just one thing, that's bad juju to work on a Stihl with a Husky hat on :biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 4, 2011)

sefh3 said:


> Stumpy... good for you for teaching the younger ones. Just one thing, that's bad juju to work on a Stihl with a Husky hat on :biggrin:



It meens he stihl has some sense of who makes a real saw. :msp_ohmy::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 4, 2011)

sefh3 said:


> Stumpy... good for you for teaching the younger ones. Just one thing, that's bad juju to work on a Stihl with a Husky hat on :biggrin:



I was gonna get him a Stihl hat for Christmas... So he can look the part while working on creamsickles... Ya know... Since he's become so fond of em' ... And stuff..


----------



## atvguns (Dec 11, 2011)

I guess I will give this thread a little bump Hedgerow is kinda falling behind on the job:msp_sneaky:


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 11, 2011)

atvguns said:


> I guess I will give this thread a little bump Hedgerow is kinda falling behind on the job:msp_sneaky:





Don't be too hard on him.
He has been tied up with some stuff that is MUCH more important.



Mike


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 14, 2011)

Bump


I still haven't done any work on this 29S but still plan on it before this. No one has said anything so its safe to say Stumps 290 Super Duper didn't make it?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 14, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Bump
> 
> 
> I still haven't done any work on this 29S but still plan on it before this. No one has said anything so its safe to say Stumps 290 Super Duper didn't make it?



That 290 I show off wasn't mine, it is a neigbors. It wasn't at my shop so it's safe. No I wish I could say the same fer the 039 I just traded fer to build. The local Stihl dealer said he's got a 029 I think that he will git rid of cheap. He said it may just need bearings. I'll check it out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 14, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Hedgerow is kinda falling behind on the job:msp_sneaky:



I think that guy went way North and forgot us. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 14, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think that guy went way North and forgot us. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



He may go away, but will never forget us.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 14, 2011)

atvguns said:


> I guess I will give this thread a little bump Hedgerow is kinda falling behind on the job:msp_sneaky:



Hey, gimme a break, I'm a thousand miles away from my computer!!! :msp_mad:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 14, 2011)

thats so cool you can post without a computer. i knew you were talented but never figured on you transcending into the next dimension.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 14, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> thats so cool you can post without a computer. i knew you were talented but never figured on you transcending into the next dimension.



Aaahhhh..... The power of the I-Phone.... (-:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 14, 2011)

What's an 029 Stihl top end that's in great shape worth....??


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 14, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> What's an 029 Stihl top end that's in great shape worth....??





Depends on whether you are buying or selling!

If you are buying, they are high as hell.
If you are selling they aren't worth the cost to ship!!!


Mike


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 14, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Depends on whether you are buying or selling!
> 
> If you are buying, they are high as hell.
> If you are selling they aren't worth the cost to ship!!!
> ...




Well I have a good 029 top end. I wanted to know the average going rate cuz I'd like to sell it. But I don't wanna ask too much as I'm not really interested in squeezing every single penny out of people. I'd like to get rid of it but I'd like to help someone out who might be looking for one for this build off and can't afford one at the typical / expected high price....


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 14, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Well I have a good 029 top end. I wanted to know the average going rate cuz I'd like to sell it. But I don't wanna ask too much as I'm not really interested in squeezing every single penny out of people. I'd like to get rid of it but I'd like to help someone out who might be looking for one for this build off and can't afford one at the typical / expected high price....





I bought a 310 for $30.00.
Needed VERY minor cleanup and bearings.
I probably wouldn't have gone that high but I already had the bearings.


Mike


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 17, 2011)

Got my saw up and running but the compression is only about 130# with a brand new set of rings.
Don't know WHAT the heck I'll have to do about that. Maybe get one of those deep reach plugs?
Anyone got any realistic ideas?


Mike


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Dec 17, 2011)

send me the piston and i will return it and you will get alot more than 130lbs


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 17, 2011)

plumbcrazyjr said:


> send me the piston and i will return it and you will get alot more than 130lbs





Hey! That is a great offer!!!
I may just take you up on that.


MIke


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Dec 17, 2011)

send me a pm and we will get it rolling


----------



## atvguns (Dec 17, 2011)

plumbcrazyjr said:


> send me the piston and i will return it and you will get alot more than 130lbs


 Don't tell me you are going to glue guarters to the top of it like stumpy does


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 17, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Got my saw up and running but the compression is only about 130# with a brand new set of rings.
> Don't know WHAT the heck I'll have to do about that. Maybe get one of those deep reach plugs?
> Anyone got any realistic ideas?
> 
> ...



Guy on Ebay polished the OUTSIDE of his 346 cylinder. Maybe try that? He's also running a splitfire plug.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Dec 17, 2011)

I use nickles so i can put more on for less $ (saving for a new gaga cd)


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 17, 2011)

Anyone looking for a good 029 (Stihl) top end that *really* wants one for this build off and _*can't*_ afford it...??



Lemme know, I'll be able to help.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 18, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Anyone looking for a good 029 (Stihl) top end that *really* wants one for this build off and _*can't*_ afford it...??
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme know, I'll be able to help.....



Long story: 

A guy I know, no money called yesterday he straight gassed a 029 that he borrowed the owner already took the saw back. I told him yesterday to get it back and let me look at it. If he does I'll holler back. I'd like to help the guy out but if the owner is to mad at him he won't get it back.


----------



## logging22 (Dec 18, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Hey! That is a great offer!!!
> I may just take you up on that.
> 
> 
> MIke



Just wanted to say Eric does awesome work. Did some machine work for my two piece 026. Perfect fit and finish. You wont be sorry.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 18, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Just wanted to say Eric does awesome work. Did some machine work for my two piece 026. Perfect fit and finish. You wont be sorry.



You know we need pic of that Jug and head. Even if I have to get them at a GTG later and post them.


----------



## logging22 (Dec 18, 2011)

Have to get them later brother. Me, a camera, and a my computer dont mix well. Just sayin.:msp_wink:


----------



## atvguns (Jan 1, 2012)

giving this a little bump 

where is all the pics and braggers at


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 1, 2012)

atvguns said:


> giving this a little bump
> 
> where is all the pics and braggers at



Good bump... Mine is still in pieces... On the work bench... Next to that infernal 075 that took priority when stump's shop burned... But the 075 is almost complete... Then??? It's on like Donkey Kong!!! :msp_mellow:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 1, 2012)

Just to let everybody know. This thing is still on for now. We need pics & specs of some builds. I'm startin to git back into the groove.


----------



## atvguns (Jan 1, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Long story:
> 
> A guy I know, no money called yesterday he straight gassed a 029 that he borrowed the owner already took the saw back. I told him yesterday to get it back and let me look at it. If he does I'll holler back. I'd like to help the guy out but if the owner is to mad at him he won't get it back.



So did you get to work this saw over or what


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 2, 2012)

atvguns said:


> So did you get to work this saw over or what



No I think the owner took it back mad, and went and bought a new saw. My offer to help went no where.


----------



## logging22 (Jan 2, 2012)

Im still looking for a donor saw. Gonna be late to the party.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 2, 2012)

logging22 said:


> Im still looking for a donor saw. Gonna be late to the party.:hmm3grin2orange:



Don't remind me Les.. Mine is still in pieces strewn all over the bench... Man! I gotta clean up that dump...
:amazed:


----------



## logging22 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Don't remind me Les.. Mine is still in pieces strewn all over the bench... Man! I gotta clean up that dump...
> :amazed:



At least you have a saw to cleanup! Im still looking.:help:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Jan 2, 2012)

how clean and pretty do you want?


----------



## logging22 (Jan 2, 2012)

plumbcrazyjr said:


> how clean and pretty do you want?



If it looks like its been dragged behind a skidder down a really bad blacktop road, im in. Whatcha got??


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Jan 2, 2012)

logging22 said:


> If it looks like its been dragged behind a skidder down a really bad blacktop road, im in. Whatcha got??



let me dig ill pm you tomorrow


----------



## logging22 (Jan 2, 2012)

plumbcrazyjr said:


> let me dig ill pm you tomorrow



Kewl. Dig deep brother.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I've got one up and running and it runs great.
It should be good for about 39th place.:msp_mad:

I have another in the works that might be a better entry.


Mike


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 2, 2012)

Who cares who can make the most out of crap like that, anyway! :yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jan 3, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Who cares who can make the most out of crap like that, anyway! :yoyo::yoyo:






We are just using them to practice for the Husky 455 build-off!LOL:msp_wink:


Mike


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jan 4, 2012)

A month or two ago I looked a a pair of 310's that had the plug threads stripped. Otherwise they looked pretty fair. Can they be Helicoiled ? OK, let me restate that..... Will Helicoils hold up with so few threads ?
Rick


----------



## rms61moparman (Jan 4, 2012)

They can be repaired but a helicoil isn't the best fix.
There are thread repair articles made specifically for spark plug holes.

Mike


----------



## atvguns (Jan 19, 2012)

Time for a bump Do we have a completed list of who all is competing

Oh ya the date for this will be April 7:msp_thumbup: I thought Stumpy was going to update that but I guess he is to busy grinding away in the Coop


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 19, 2012)

atvguns said:


> Time for a bump Do we have a completed list of who all is competing
> 
> Oh ya the date for this will be April 7:msp_thumbup: I thought Stumpy was going to update that but I guess he is to busy grinding away in the Coop



Thanks James, Yup been busy.


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 19, 2012)

atvguns said:


> Time for a bump Do we have a completed list of who all is competing
> 
> Oh ya the date for this will be April 7:msp_thumbup: I thought Stumpy was going to update that but I guess he is to busy grinding away in the Coop



April 7 huh......gonna have to mail this one in, will be in the middle of a paper machine rebuild at that time. 

Do I need to send bar and chain? Is this like the last one where I need to buy a chain or do I use chain of my choice?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 19, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> April 7 huh......gonna have to mail this one in, will be in the middle of a paper machine rebuild at that time.
> 
> Do I need to send bar and chain? Is this like the last one where I need to buy a chain or do I use chain of my choice?



All we need is the powerhead. I'll have the chain. not sure on the cost of the entry yet.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 3, 2012)

*Update*

You read it right. Plumbcrazyjr & I will be hosting a Stihl 029-310 buildoff on April 14. We will be integrating this build off with the next MO, AR, OK, KS GTG.

Here is a list of rules. The rules are subject to change if need be.

Saws- Any Stihl 029, 029 super, MS290, MS310, MS390

They will be run in separate classes. Maybe a shootout between the winners of each class.

Must have working chain brake, choke, all factory covers

We will be runnin them on 91 non ethenol, mixed with Stihl ultra.

20" bar & 3/8 full chisel chain. We supply the bars, Chain will be Oregon LGX.

We are plannin on usein oak to do the cuts. Not sure right now if it'll be square or round. 

3 cuts per saw, with at least two stopwatches per cut. Then the average of those times will be the official time.

One guy will run all the saws.

I'm gonna try to come up with some prizes fer the top three. Not sure what we're gonna come up with. 
Eric & I will have saws in the lineup, but not able to win any prizes.

I hope this will be fun fer all that enter. It should be interesting to see how these saws turn out.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 3, 2012)

Ugh... Thanks for reminding me about that one last project, still setting on the bench... Guess I better get to work on it... I like to think of my saw as the "baseline" time...:bang:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's a list of who's in the game so far.

Arrowhead
Saw DR.
Work saw collector
RMS61moparman
Logging22
Barneyb
Hedgerow
plumbcrazyjr
Stumpy

If you are on the list & do not want to enter one, to bad yer in anyway.
If yer not on the list & wannabee then let me know.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Ugh... Thanks for reminding me about that one last project, still setting on the bench... Guess I better get to work on it... I like to think of my saw as the "baseline" time...:bang:



Tell me about it. I've got a bunch of saws I want to get done of my own just for the GTG.


----------



## atvguns (Feb 3, 2012)

Oak? if I supply the wood it will probably be pine I barely have enough oak to make cookies out of


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 3, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Tell me about it. I've got a bunch of saws I want to get done of my own just for the GTG.



Focus on one or two... Cause I have ADHD, and can't absorb too many saws at once... 
I gotta focus on things...
Just sayin...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 3, 2012)

atvguns said:


> Oak? if I supply the wood it will probably be pine I barely have enough oak to make cookies out of



I'll supply the oak. I think I might have one we can get an 18" cant out of.



Hedgerow said:


> Focus on one or two... Cause I have ADHD, and can't absorb too many saws at once...
> I gotta focus on things...
> Just sayin...



Thats all I can handle too. one at a time or things start getting interesting.:msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 3, 2012)

atvguns said:


> Oak? if I supply the wood it will probably be pine I barely have enough oak to make cookies out of



Pine would make for the fastest cuts... I can get ya something else, but it would be a poor set of results... Ya know? Who got 2 knots as opposed to 4??? :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 3, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll supply the oak. I think I might have one we can get an 18" cant out of.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all I can handle too. one at a time or things start getting interesting.:msp_confused:



You got a way of getting them up there? Or you want me to swing by with the flatbed?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Pine would make for the fastest cuts... I can get ya something else, but it would be a poor set of results... Ya know? Who got 2 knots as opposed to 4??? :msp_thumbdn:



Not concerned about speed as much as making sure the saws work for their times.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You got a way of getting them up there? Or you want me to swing by with the flatbed?



I gotta truck remember.:msp_confused:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 3, 2012)

I figured I'd highlight the changes.

You read it right. Plumbcrazyjr & I will be hosting a Stihl 029-310 buildoff on April 14. We will be integrating this build off with the next MO, AR, OK, KS GTG.

Here is a list of rules. The rules are subject to change if need be.

Saws- Any Stihl 029, 029 super, MS290, MS310, MS390

They will be run in separate classes. Maybe a shootout between the winners of each class.

Must have working chain brake, choke, all factory covers

Can have different carb as long as factory choke & covers still work.

We will be runnin them on 91 non ethenol, mixed with Stihl ultra.

20" bar & 3/8 full chisel chain. We supply the bars.

Chain will be Oregon LGX. 

We are plannin on usein oak to do the cuts. Not sure right now if it'll be square or round. 

3 cuts per saw, with at least two stopwatches per cut. Then the average of those times will be the official time.

One guy will run all the saws.

I'm gonna try to come up with some prizes fer the top three. Not sure what we're gonna come up with. 
Eric & I will have saws in the lineup, but not able to win any prizes.

I hope this will be fun fer all that enter. It should be interesting to see how these saws turn out.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 3, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I gotta truck remember.:msp_confused:



Didn't want ya to break the Chevy...
Just sayin...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Didn't want ya to break the Chevy...
> Just sayin...:msp_sneaky:



I'll pretend yu didn't say that


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Ugh... Thanks for reminding me about that one last project, still setting on the bench... Guess I better get to work on it... I like to think of my saw as the "baseline" time...:bang:



Yea I'm still in with a bace line saw as well.  Where did this 3/8 #### come from my Super has a 325 drum on it? I'll order a new drum for it.


----------



## atvguns (Feb 4, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yea I'm still in with a bace line saw as well.  Where did this 3/8 #### come from my Super has a 325 drum on it? I'll order a new drum for it.


 hold off on the ordering maybe we can just barrow a drum off of some other saw just to run in the race it don't take that long to switch them out.

Edit: The drum off your 036 will fit


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 4, 2012)

atvguns said:


> hold off on the ordering maybe we can just barrow a drum off of some other saw just to run in the race it don't take that long to switch them out.
> 
> Edit: The drum off your 036 will fit



Ok that will work, in the army we called that controlled substitution.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 4, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yea I'm still in with a bace line saw as well.  Where did this 3/8 #### come from my Super has a 325 drum on it? I'll order a new drum for it.



Don't order a new drum!!! We can swap out the drums, I'll have one that we can do it with. I went with 3/8 to make sure the saws had to work for it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 4, 2012)

I figured I'd highlight the changes.

You read it right. Plumbcrazyjr & I will be hosting a Stihl 029-310 buildoff on April 14. We will be integrating this build off with the next MO, AR, OK, KS GTG.

Here is a list of rules. The rules are subject to change if need be.

Saws- Any Stihl 029, 029 super, MS290, MS310, MS390

They will be run in separate classes. Maybe a shootout between the winners of each class.

Must have working chain brake, choke, all factory covers

Can have different carb as long as factory choke & covers still work.

We will be runnin them on 91 non ethenol, mixed with Stihl ultra.

20" bar & 3/8 full chisel chain. We supply the bars.

I'll have a 3/8 drum setup for those that don't have one.

Chain will be Oregon LGX. 

We are plannin on usein oak to do the cuts. Not sure right now if it'll be square or round. 

3 cuts per saw, with at least two stopwatches per cut. Then the average of those times will be the official time.

One guy will run all the saws.

I'm gonna try to come up with some prizes fer the top three. Not sure what we're gonna come up with. 
Eric & I will have saws in the lineup, but not able to win any prizes.

I hope this will be fun fer all that enter. It should be interesting to see how these saws turn out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 4, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I figured I'd highlight the changes.
> 
> You read it right. Plumbcrazyjr & I will be hosting a Stihl 029-310 buildoff on April 14. We will be integrating this build off with the next MO, AR, OK, KS GTG.
> 
> ...



I see you are running them in different classes, I would like mine ran in a winning class.


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 10, 2012)

Anybody got an oil/gas tank assembly? Mine got eaten by a hot muffler falling off


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 10, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I see you are running them in different classes, I would like mine ran in a winning class.



HAHA, I think it would be better to run em separate, then maybe ashootout between the winners of each class for a grand prize.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 10, 2012)

stihlboy said:


> Anybody got an oil/gas tank assembly? Mine got eaten by a hot muffler falling off



I could prolly spare one, it is the old style with screw in caps, and not in perfect shape. pm me if you want it.


----------



## mweba (Feb 19, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 19, 2012)

mweba said:


> opcorn:



Don't worry Mitch... I'll put pics up of my buildoff saw Monday... It's so badass you'll have to wear sunglasses to look at it...


----------



## warjohn (Feb 19, 2012)

stihlboy said:


> Anybody got an oil/gas tank assembly? Mine got eaten by a hot muffler falling off



I have one if you still need it.


----------



## mweba (Feb 20, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Don't worry Mitch... I'll put pics up of my buildoff saw Monday... It's so badass you'll have to wear sunglasses to look at it...



Here is mine, round one.

[video=youtube_share;khmvGjPRjMk]http://youtu.be/khmvGjPRjMk[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 20, 2012)

Good runnin saw there Mitch!!! Here's mine, but no video yet since it's not done yet... Finished cylinder and waiting on seals...







Still contemplating what bar to use...


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 28, 2012)

It's almost done... She gonna have lots of compression... 
Sure hope it runs...:msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 29, 2012)

Done with time to spare... I might even have a couple or 20 tanks through it by build off day!!!

[video=youtube;SbWnNw-PTQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbWnNw-PTQU&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 5, 2012)

Actual cutting video... Tuned real fat, but that's ok... It out cuts the Deere, so at least I didn't do any harm...

[video=youtube;4Gl_PbJyg90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Gl_PbJyg90&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=3&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## jropo (Mar 5, 2012)

HOLY CRAP!! I thought I had some wood.
I like the blackout Cool!!!


----------



## mweba (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine is done as well. I on the other hand will not be putting 20 tanks through this one. Little Scared

[video=youtube_share;bVaK1uCt7IY]http://youtu.be/bVaK1uCt7IY[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 5, 2012)

Dare I ask??? How many RPM's is that thing running??? Nice Mitch!!


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, sounds like it's running right on the edge. Great builds guys! Thanks for the videos.


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 5, 2012)

The dark shadow, or dark knight of clams!







Hedgerow said:


> Good runnin saw there Mitch!!! Here's mine, but no video yet since it's not done yet... Finished cylinder and waiting on seals...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mweba (Mar 5, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Dare I ask??? How many RPM's is that thing running??? Nice Mitch!!



10200-10700 in that vid:help:

A little insight



Mod ms310 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 5, 2012)

mweba said:


> 10200-10700 in that vid:help:
> 
> A little insight
> 
> ...



Post a pic of the muffler... It had a different sound... 
PS, that IS scary...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Mar 5, 2012)

Nothing special with the muffler. Drilled holes and ground out deflector. My theory on the "tone", its has more intake duration than I've ever used. To the point at idle, its just starting to spit back. At speed it draws in great though.


----------



## mweba (Mar 5, 2012)

And no, its not just a screamer, it has some torque

30" full chizzy

[video=youtube_share;Iq1paKd2Y30]http://youtu.be/Iq1paKd2Y30[/video]


----------



## ptjeep (Mar 5, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Good runnin saw there Mitch!!! Here's mine, but no video yet since it's not done yet... Finished cylinder and waiting on seals...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats bad azz! I love the blacked out look. Spray paint?


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 5, 2012)

ptjeep said:


> Thats bad azz! I love the blacked out look. Spray paint?



Now way!!! Can't get no durability out of that stuff... Just changed the color of the plastic... Scratch proof and gas proof that way...


----------



## mweba (Mar 5, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Now way!!! Can't get no durability out of that stuff... Just changed the color of the plastic... Scratch proof and gas proof that way...



And no flippys, I love it


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 5, 2012)

mweba said:


> Nothing special with the muffler. Drilled holes and ground out deflector. My theory on the "tone", its has more intake duration than I've ever used. To the point at idle, its just starting to spit back. At speed it draws in great though.



What kind of compression is it puffing? You were really thinking outside the box there!!!


----------



## mweba (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya I've had this is my head for a while but never get the free time. If I could have found a piston with the specs I was looking for to fit a 390????


----------



## mweba (Mar 5, 2012)

How tall is your pop up? Comp?


----------



## ptjeep (Mar 5, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Now way!!! Can't get no durability out of that stuff... Just changed the color of the plastic... Scratch proof and gas proof that way...



So how do you change the color of the plastic?:confused2:


----------



## mweba (Mar 5, 2012)

ptjeep said:


> So how do you change the color of the plastic?:confused2:



Thinking the same thing


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 5, 2012)

mweba said:


> How tall is your pop up? Comp?



About .070... Not an exact science when doing hand work...
Puffing about 155 lbs... That's on my garbage guage, so grey area there...:msp_wink:


----------



## mweba (Mar 5, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> About .070... Not an exact science when doing hand work...
> Puffing about 155 lbs... That's on my garbage guage, so grey area there...:msp_wink:



Holy crap! That gauge is either way off or you raised the exhaust alot


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 5, 2012)

ptjeep said:


> So how do you change the color of the plastic?:confused2:



Cook it baby!!! Cook it!!! Dye... At 200 degrees...


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 5, 2012)

mweba said:


> Holy crap! That gauge is either way off or you raised the exhaust alot



I don't know... Stumpy said that was about normal... Although, don't rule out a crap guage to curb your enthusiasm... :msp_wink:


----------



## logging22 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Cook it baby!!! Cook it!!! Dye... At 200 degrees...



Matt, do you mean just slap on some black dye and bake in the oven? Easy enough i guess.


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 5, 2012)

I can't seem to get 155 no matter what I do!!!
I've got it in "rehab" right now, hope it helps.
I was really wanting around 185, but don't think it's gonna happen.



Mike


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 5, 2012)

logging22 said:


> Matt, do you mean just slap on some black dye and bake in the oven? Easy enough i guess.



Sorry Les, I should have explained better... You mix the dye in water, then cook the plastic in the "soup" at almost boiling for a couple hours... Soaks right in... You can change the color of the plastic... White can be anything, but darker than white will only take black... But it seems very durable...


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 5, 2012)

logging22 said:


> Matt, do you mean just slap on some black dye and bake in the oven? Easy enough i guess.



Sorry Les, I should have explained better... You mix the dye in water, then cook the plastic in the "soup" at almost boiling for a couple hours... Soaks right in... You can change the color of the plastic... White can be anything, but darker than white will only take black... But it seems very durable...


----------



## logging22 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Sorry Les, I should have explained better... You mix the dye in water, then cook the plastic in the "soup" at almost boiling for a couple hours... Soaks right in... You can change the color of the plastic... White can be anything, but darker than white will only take black... But it seems very durable...



Kool beans brother! Great idea.

Rep sent. A bunch of it!


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 5, 2012)

Stupid phone...:msp_mad:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 5, 2012)

logging22 said:


> Kool beans brother! Great idea.
> 
> Rep sent. A bunch of it!



Kewl!!! I like rep!!! 
Been falling' way behind...:msp_confused:


----------



## roostersgt (Mar 6, 2012)

mweba said:


> And no, its not just a screamer, it has some torque
> 
> 30" full chizzy
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Iq1paKd2Y30]http://youtu.be/Iq1paKd2Y30[/video]




That's a clam?????!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 12, 2012)

mweba said:


> Ya I've had this is my head for a while but never get the free time. If I could have found a piston with the specs I was looking for to fit a 390????



Hey Mitch, you sending this one to the build off???


----------



## mweba (Mar 12, 2012)

Don't know yet. Might let someone else come in last this time


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 12, 2012)

mweba said:


> Don't know yet. Might let someone else come in last this time



That's my spot... Besides, I wanna play with it... Send er' down!!!


----------



## little possum (Mar 12, 2012)

Nothing wrong with Mitch's builds at all! And he means torquey when he says so


----------



## mweba (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks, Zachary. 

Will prob send it down. Going in one more time. The new carb came in today as well.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 12, 2012)

mweba said:


> Thanks, Zachary.
> 
> Will prob send it down. Going in one more time. The new carb came in today as well.



Just don't run it too much... We want some life left in it when it gets down here...
:msp_wink:


----------



## atvguns (Mar 19, 2012)

Bringing the list forward 


Arrowhead
Saw DR.
Work saw collector
RMS61moparman
Logging22
Barneyb
Hedgerow
MWEBA
plumbcrazyjr
Stumpy

Did I miss anyone


----------



## terry2tmd (Mar 22, 2012)

Love this tickles me to watch this. Thanks Mitch I been running a 28" bar on my MS391 every since I got it. Mine is not on the level of your saw but it has plenty of torque too, now about that popup thing, I been looking to find someone to build one for me I'd really like the compression on my saw to be at about 180lbs. 30" Full Chizz kinda blows the Saw Troll's bar length ideas to hell don't it, LOL! 
Keep building and please more picks, Not trying to ruin your secrets but about how much duration did you use on that intake port Mitch?


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 25, 2012)

Gonna have to withdraw my name from this one. The real job has been a ##### and it is only getting worse until mid July. I keep telling myself that the real job lets me play with saws but I keep having less and less time for the saws......


----------



## atvguns (Mar 25, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> Gonna have to withdraw my name from this one. The real job has been a ##### and it is only getting worse until mid July. I keep telling myself that the real job lets me play with saws but I keep having less and less time for the saws......


You still have three weeks to get er done don't give up yet. 



atvguns said:


> Bringing the list forward
> 
> 
> Arrowhead
> ...


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 25, 2012)

Leave his name on the list as a DNF that way there will be something written below my last place finish!!!


Mike


----------



## mweba (Mar 25, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Leave his name on the list as a DNF that way there will be something written below my last place finish!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



O don't forget about me Mike. :screwy:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 25, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Leave his name on the list as a DNF that way there will be something written below my last place finish!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



Oh, it's not that bad Mike... I'll bet if you run about 10 more tanks through it, you'll feel better about it...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 25, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Leave his name on the list as a DNF that way there will be something written below my last place finish!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



It's not that bad Mike. 

Thanks James for Keeping this thing updated. 

I've got some Prizes for the top three winners. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## mweba (Mar 26, 2012)

Read through this again...did I miss it? Where is this shin dig exactly?


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 26, 2012)

mweba said:


> O don't forget about me Mike. :screwy:



I think yours might be a contender for the top of the pile Mitch...


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 26, 2012)

mweba said:


> Read through this again...did I miss it? Where is this shin dig exactly?



Just East of Houston, MO. Spencer can get ya real directions though... You gonna make it down? :msp_thumbup:


----------



## mweba (Mar 26, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I think yours might be a contender for the top of the pile Mitch...



Its easy to make a saw look fast on a video:cool2:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 26, 2012)

mweba said:


> Its easy to make a saw look fast on a video:cool2:



Psshhh... I still ain't figured out how... :msp_confused:


----------



## sefh3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Psshhh... I still ain't figured out how... :msp_confused:



Use pine wood. It's softer. Makes any saw cut fast.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 26, 2012)

sefh3 said:


> Use pine wood. It's softer. Makes any saw cut fast.



So yer' sayin' DON'T use RMC and Hedge to do the video's??? :hmm3grin2orange:
Besides... I got no pine of any kind here... Got Elm though...


----------



## mweba (Mar 26, 2012)

sefh3 said:


> Use pine wood. It's softer. Makes any saw cut fast.



Thanks for the tip! So I should stop using Ash and Mulberry??? O ya and letting my friends cut up the walnut:help:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 26, 2012)

Wish I had an 029/39 to enter!


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 26, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Wish I had an 029/39 to enter!



Well? Get one!!! But ya better hurry!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 26, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Well? Get one!!! But ya better hurry!



Get one? Wish it was that easy! :hmm3grin2orange: 
When is the finals? 
I already have 12 saws coming in the mail.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 26, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Get one? Wish it was that easy! :hmm3grin2orange:
> When is the finals?
> I already have 12 saws coming in the mail.



April 14th is when they run...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 26, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> April 14th is when they run...



No way I could make it  
If I was home more often, I could. 
Guess ill have to watch the buildoff videos and decide from there if I want to buy one and port it.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 27, 2012)

Get ready for it boys!!!! 



[video=youtube;k3iZ-LlSBwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3iZ-LlSBwU[/video]



And yes, it's basswood with a "semi special" chain.  ::thumbsup::


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 27, 2012)

CheezChuck'r said:


> Get ready for it boys!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mutha chucka!!! Nice work man!


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 27, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Mutha chucka!!! Nice work man!



I'll have you know... I fired up the stealth 039 tonight after replacing the coil... It was running so hard it sheared off the flywheel key... 
Just sayin.... 
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I'll have you know... I fired up the stealth 039 tonight after replacing the coil... It was running so hard it sheared off the flywheel key...
> Just sayin....
> :msp_sneaky:



We need a video!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 28, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> We need a video!!



Nope... I was running it through some 12" stuff tonight and it wouldn't dog... If you want to see it.... "and run it" git yer ass to the gtg...
Cheesechucker is in trouble... 
Bwahahahaha!!!!!!
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## atvguns (Mar 29, 2012)

Updated list 

Arrowhead
Saw DR.
Work saw collector
RMS61moparman
Logging22
Hedgerow
MWEBA
Stumpy
CheezChuck'r


----------



## mweba (Mar 29, 2012)

CheezChuck'r said:


> Get ready for it boys!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That vid is sped up! I swear it is I swear!

Fitting the ONLY 039 fan would have the fastest oneuttahere2:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 29, 2012)

That there boyz...??? Is the saw to beat... Lord help us... 
:after_boom:


----------



## atvguns (Mar 30, 2012)

No trash talk in here tonight you guys are slackingopcorn:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 31, 2012)

Any body that's Stihl in this needs to contact me about chains. The chain & fuel fee will be $15.00.


----------



## ndlawrence (Mar 31, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Any body that's *Stihl* in this needs to contact me about chains. The chain & fuel fee will be $15.00.



Dang stumpy! This cad got ya so bad you can't even spell "Still" right :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 31, 2012)

ndlawrence said:


> Dang stumpy! This cad got ya so bad you can't even spell "Still" right :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



It's an incurable disease, might as well embrace it.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## ndlawrence (Mar 31, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> It's an incurable disease, might as well embrace it.:msp_thumbsup:



Every time I "embrace" it a package shows up at your door and my paypal gets drained:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 31, 2012)

Contestants that have paid for chain.

mweba


----------



## mweba (Mar 31, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Contestants that have paid for chain.
> 
> mweba



Yay a list Im first on. How to do a screen shot?


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 31, 2012)

Have you made a contender out of that hunk of junk I sent home with you yet???


Mike


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 31, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Have you made a contender out of that hunk of junk I sent home with you yet???
> 
> 
> Mike



You talkin to me??


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 31, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Any body that's Stihl in this needs to contact me about chains. The chain & fuel fee will be $15.00.





Sheesh yew sutherrrn boayz shurr ar 'spansive dow'nere!


----------



## benp (Mar 31, 2012)

mweba said:


> Yay a list Im first on. How to do a screen shot?



While I can share your enthusiasm for being first in line...I dont feel shooting the monitor is a productive way to celebrate. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 31, 2012)

Contestants that have paid for chain.

mweba
rms61moparman


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 10, 2012)

Contestants that have paid for chain.

mweba
rms61moparman
Hedgerow
barneyrb


----------



## mweba (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm going to do my best but may not make it til 11 am Saturday. Eight plus hour drive and I can't leave here til after the nephews B-day party on Friday night. 


So what should I bring? Only have so much room in the beater Grand Am. New, vintage or the just plain ugly?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 10, 2012)

mweba said:


> I'm going to do my best but may not make it til 11 am Saturday. Eight plus hour drive and I can't leave here til after the nephews B-day party on Friday night.
> 
> 
> So what should I bring? Only have so much room in the beater Grand Am. New, vintage or the just plain ugly?:msp_rolleyes:



That'll be fine. 
Bring anything you can fit.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll pay for the chain when I get there if that's cool.


I'm still currently at "if" status anyways....


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 10, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'll pay for the chain when I get there if that's cool.
> 
> 
> I'm still currently at "if" status anyways....



10-4 good buddy.:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 10, 2012)

mweba said:


> I'm going to do my best but may not make it til 11 am Saturday. Eight plus hour drive and I can't leave here til after the nephews B-day party on Friday night.
> 
> 
> So what should I bring? Only have so much room in the beater Grand Am. New, vintage or the just plain ugly?:msp_rolleyes:



Just pile it in best you can and c'mon!!! Don't get overcome by gas fumes though...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 10, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> 10-4 good buddy.:msp_wink:



I'm the same will pay when I get there.

Last place saw owner gets the biggest slice of cake. Good thing I like cake. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 10, 2012)

Contestants that have paid for chain.

mweba
rms61moparman
Hedgerow
barneyrb

Pay on site

Woodchuckr
WSC


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 10, 2012)

I see sefh milling around down there... He's got one to send I'll bet... :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 10, 2012)

C'mon fellas... Let the trash talk begin!!! And just for Mitch, I got a vid of the 039 in some slow moving Hedge!!!
[video=youtube;tWS2Qu9bwmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWS2Qu9bwmE&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]
:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## mweba (Apr 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> C'mon fellas... Let the trash talk begin!!! And just for Mitch, I got a vid of the 039 in some slow moving Hedge!!!
> [video=youtube;tWS2Qu9bwmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWS2Qu9bwmE&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]
> :msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:



Dooood I'm so gonna whooop your azzz


----------



## atvguns (Apr 10, 2012)

mweba said:


> Dooood I'm so gonna whooop your azzz



Looks like it done pretty good to me considering it was cutting a piece of 12 inch rebar


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 10, 2012)

Probably... If yours don't grenade during warm-up...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 10, 2012)

atvguns said:


> Looks like it done pretty good to me considering it was cutting a piece of 12 inch rebar



Considering what it was, and who rebuilt it, I'm just happy it starts and runs!!!
:amazed:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> C'mon fellas... Let the trash talk begin!!! And just for Mitch, I got a vid of the 039 in some slow moving Hedge!!!
> [video=youtube;tWS2Qu9bwmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWS2Qu9bwmE&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]
> :msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:



I don't think I can beat that but I can look good doing it. Me not the saw.


----------



## mweba (Apr 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Probably... If yours don't grenade during warm-up...
> :msp_sneaky:



Nobody said anything about warming it up


Seriously though, that looked pretty good.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 10, 2012)

mweba said:


> Nobody said anything about warming it up
> 
> 
> Seriously though, that looked pretty good.



I think your saw may be the one to beat... All the rest of us can hope for is a welding miss hap!!!
:msp_biggrin:
Lookin forward to meeting ya!!!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd say that MINE is gonna be the one to beat!















And everyone there will be doing just that!


Mike


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 10, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> I'd say that MINE is gonna be the one to beat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just hope the saw operator is ham fisted... :msp_wink:
I wonder who stump has lined up for the job???


----------



## mweba (Apr 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I just hope the saw operator is ham fisted... :msp_wink:
> I wonder who stump has lined up for the job???



Scott Wojo?


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 10, 2012)

mweba said:


> Scott Wojo?



Hmmm... Do you suppose stumpy or Eric will grace us with their presence and let us know who the unfortunate soul will be?


----------



## mweba (Apr 10, 2012)

James May?


----------



## atvguns (Apr 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Hmmm... Do you suppose stumpy or Eric will grace us with their presence and let us know who the unfortunate soul will be?



May just have to run them yourself I think the one he was planning on doing it is not going to make it


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 10, 2012)

I can live with that... Was hoping Wyatt was gonna be able to do it...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 10, 2012)

Not sure if Wiatt is going to show up or not. What do you guys think of letting the owners run their own saw? If Mike & barneyrb don't mind I'll run theirs, since I won't have one in the actual event. Or I can pick a random member to run them.


----------



## mweba (Apr 10, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Not sure if Wiatt is going to show up or not. What do you guys think of letting the owners run their own saw? If Mike & barneyrb don't mind I'll run theirs, since I won't have one in the actual event. Or I can pick a random member to run them.



I really don't care. Honestly not to interested in the race. Excited to put a face to some names though.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 10, 2012)

No dog in the race, But I always liked the idea of running my own saw.....not saying someone else can't make as good of a cut as i could, but it is my saw.....and I've ran it more than anyone else, so I know what it will or will not take.......


just sayin and stuff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns (Apr 10, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Not sure if Wiatt is going to show up or not. What do you guys think of letting the owners run their own saw? If Mike & barneyrb don't mind I'll run theirs, since I won't have one in the actual event. Or I can pick a random member to run them.



uttahere2ick me!!! pick me!!!uttahere2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 10, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> No dog in the race, But I always liked the idea of running my own saw.....not saying someone else can't make as good of a cut as i could, but it is my saw.....and I've ran it more than anyone else, so I know what it will or will not take.......
> 
> 
> just sayin and stuff :msp_biggrin:



I agree with you there Durand. Unless it's that down&up stuff. :msp_confused:

You gonna make it to the GTG????


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 10, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I agree with you there Durand. Unless it's that down&up stuff. :msp_confused:
> 
> You gonna make it to the GTG????



ummm yeah, me no saw up :hmm3grin2orange:.


No I doubt it Stump, Im wide open with the choke out at the moment......Got too much stuff going on this time of year. Maybe if there's a Fall GTG :msp_unsure:......


----------



## sefh3 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I see sefh milling around down there... He's got one to send I'll bet... :msp_wink:



Well, I thought I was going to have one for this build but plans changed. The saw I was working on for this turned into a stock runner. The 039 cylinder was grooved too much and I didn't think it would have made it. It ended up with a 310 slug and cylinder in it.


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 10, 2012)

By Golly!!!!!



It's lookin' like ol' Mikey might just finish in the top 10!!!

YEE HAW!!!


Mike


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 10, 2012)

sefh3 said:


> Well, I thought I was going to have one for this build but plans changed. The saw I was working on for this turned into a stock runner. The 039 cylinder was grooved too much and I didn't think it would have made it. It ended up with a 310 slug and cylinder in it.



That's too bad, cause this build is right up your alley... The jug I used had a few grooves in it too... But that can be overcome with a few things...


----------



## mweba (Apr 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That's too bad, cause this build is right up your alley... The jug I used had a few grooves in it too... But that can be overcome with a few things...



I use Bondo


----------



## sefh3 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That's too bad, cause this build is right up your alley... The jug I used had a few grooves in it too... But that can be overcome with a few things...



It had crank bearing and wrist pin failure. If I still have the piston, I'll snap a photo of it and post it. There was a groove that went down the side of it. I was looking forward to this build too.


----------



## barneyrb (Apr 11, 2012)

Mine is not gonna make it, I don't know why (gotta go back into it) but my PP295 will spank it and I mean handily. 64cc should run much better than this one does, guess you could say it broke me from sucking eggs, no more here. Anyways attached are the pictures and I was shooting for the best appearing award.

View attachment 233190


View attachment 233191


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 11, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> Mine is not gonna make it, I don't know why (gotta go back into it) but my PP295 will spank it and I mean handily. 64cc should run much better than this one does, guess you could say it broke me from sucking eggs, no more here. Anyways attached are the pictures and I was shooting for the best appearing award.
> 
> View attachment 233190
> 
> ...



Send it anyway!!! It looks cool!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 11, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> Mine is not gonna make it, I don't know why (gotta go back into it) but my PP295 will spank it and I mean handily. 64cc should run much better than this one does, guess you could say it broke me from sucking eggs, no more here. Anyways attached are the pictures and I was shooting for the best appearing award.
> 
> View attachment 233190
> 
> ...



That thing looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I gotta ask, what did you use??


----------



## mweba (Apr 11, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Send it anyway!!! It looks cool!!!



Dooood I will trade you my good running Homelite 150 for that straight up!!!!







PAAALEEEZE


----------



## barneyrb (Apr 11, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> That thing looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I gotta ask, what did you use??



Krylon Fusion satin black under clear on the tank assy, magic marker on the Stihl emblem on the clutch cover, and the rest of it was done with hydro graphics. It is a water based film they dip it in and it applies the camo pattern. 

The saw has no compression and it's my fault. Let's just say I cut too much off my piston when I went to machine my pop-up. Chit happens. I just ordered another piston and am going to try something different in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 11, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> That thing looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I gotta ask, what did you use??



Man!!! I could sell those all day, every day!!! I wonder if he let the vinyl guys have at it??
Too cool!!!


----------



## atvguns (Apr 11, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> That thing looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I gotta ask, what did you use??


Looks like it was dipped just like they do the gun stocks remember today when I told you I wanted to dipp my 066 he beat me to it:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 11, 2012)

atvguns said:


> Looks like it was dipped just like they do the gun stocks remember today when I told you I wanted to dipp my 066 he beat me to it:bang:



If you have it dipped, I'll trade you something for it...
Just sayin...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 11, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> Krylon Fusion satin black under clear on the tank assy, magic marker on the Stihl emblem on the clutch cover, and the rest of it was done with hydro graphics. It is a water based film they dip it in and it applies the camo pattern.
> 
> The saw has no compression and it's my fault. Let's just say I cut too much off my piston when I went to machine my pop-up. Chit happens. I just ordered another piston and am going to try something different in the next couple of weeks.



Is it a kit you can do yourself or did you send it off??


----------



## barneyrb (Apr 11, 2012)

Guy here in town, cost ~$125 for the 4 covers (top, clutch, starter, and air filter)


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 11, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Man!!! I could sell those all day, every day!!! I wonder if he let the vinyl guys have at it??
> Too cool!!!



Hey, get out of my head. I'd like to add that to the list of Stumpbroke saw options.


----------



## atvguns (Apr 11, 2012)

If I remember right there is a place in AR that does it


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 11, 2012)

atvguns said:


> Looks like it was dipped just like they do the gun stocks remember today when I told you I wanted to dipp my 066 he beat me to it:bang:



I know, funny how things work. Explain that:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 11, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Hey, get out of my head. I'd like to add that to the list of Stumpbroke saw options.



Yea, but you're gonna have to get it done for less than 125 bucks to make it viable...
Just sayin'...:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 11, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yea, but you're gonna have to get it done for less than 125 bucks to make it viable...
> Just sayin'...:msp_wink:



I know. I'm checking into it right now.:msp_wink:


----------



## mweba (Apr 12, 2012)

Any interest in the Husky Diagn tool? If so, I will drag it and a laptop along. Anyone attending have a 576 autotune?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 12, 2012)

mweba said:


> Any interest in the Husky Diagn tool? If so, I will drag it and a laptop along. Anyone attending have a 576 autotune?


 
I don't think there will be one there. But Id like to check it out. I should have one of them (576AT) sent to me before to long.


----------



## specter29 (Apr 12, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I don't think there will be one there. But Id like to check it out. I should have one of them (576AT) sent to me before to long.



yes you will just waiting for my wide side cover and big dogs to come in for it then of to you. be interesting to see how it runs a against a ported 372xp and ported/non ported 7900 if you know anybody whose got one to compare it to


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 12, 2012)

specter29 said:


> yes you will just waiting for my wide side cover and big dogs to come in for it then of to you. be interesting to see how it runs a against a ported 372xp and ported/non ported 7900 if you know anybody whose got one to compare it to



I'm sure I can find something to compare it too.


----------



## sefh3 (Apr 14, 2012)

I sure hope someone has their camera and video recorders going. I can't wait to see some pictures and videos of these running.


----------



## mweba (Apr 14, 2012)

I came in first in the ms310 division

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mweba (Apr 15, 2012)

Couple pics
























Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mweba (Apr 15, 2012)

As always great people and even better food

















Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sefh3 (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks like a great time. So, who builds the fastest 1127?


----------



## sunfish (Apr 15, 2012)

It was a hoot watching the clam races! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mweba (Apr 15, 2012)

sefh3 said:


> Looks like a great time. So, who builds the fastest 1127?



Whom ever built chuckrs 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunfish (Apr 15, 2012)

mweba said:


> Whom ever built chuckrs
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Copsey (spelling?)


----------



## mweba (Apr 15, 2012)

Can't say for sure. There is a 036 hidden in it....I swear.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 15, 2012)

mweba said:


> Whom ever built chuckrs
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



I don't mind getting beat by a Copsey saw... As long as Stephen gets beat too!!!
Hahaha!!!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 15, 2012)

So where's the vids an stuff?!?!?


----------



## sefh3 (Apr 15, 2012)

Eric builds a mean saw no matter what brand it is. 
I wish I have a week to spend in his shop to get a few pointers.
We need some vids of these.


----------



## mweba (Apr 15, 2012)

Mr. Chuckr running a Homie Super 650

[video=youtube_share;KUSm-tHJvhw]http://youtu.be/KUSm-tHJvhw[/video]

So now we can't have two vids in one response???


----------



## mweba (Apr 15, 2012)

650 and a 750

[video=youtube_share;x5La9IsDvgA]http://youtu.be/x5La9IsDvgA[/video]


----------



## mweba (Apr 15, 2012)

Fire!




MO GTG fire by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 15, 2012)

I just want that 88cc John Deere Mitch... It wants to hang out in my saw tree...
It told me so... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## mweba (Apr 15, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I just want that 88cc John Deere Mitch... It wants to hang out in my saw tree...
> It told me so... :msp_sneaky:



LOLOL Ya if I had a dollar for every offer on that saw. Trade ya for the CC Ford??


----------



## mweba (Apr 15, 2012)

O and by the way. There is something that WILL pull Stumpy away from a FULLLL plate of bisquits and gravy.......He did hide it first though:taped:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 15, 2012)

mweba said:


> LOLOL Ya if I had a dollar for every offer on that saw. Trade ya for the CC Ford??



Can the Deere pull a 24' trailer??? If so? You got a deal!!!


----------



## mweba (Apr 15, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Can the Deere pull a 24' trailer??? If so? You got a deal!!!



Man, if I get a shot at that truck, I'll figure a way 88cc can "pull" that trailer a couple feet:msp_wink:


----------



## mweba (Apr 15, 2012)

Hedge's black Momba

[video=youtube_share;FT-Fcp0RPzk]http://youtu.be/FT-Fcp0RPzk[/video]

Told ya bondo was the secret


----------



## mweba (Apr 15, 2012)

For the record, mine was a 310 and barely beat Worksawcollectors 290. I got back at him by calling in his plates to the local authorities. They may release him by the next GTG


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 16, 2012)

The race was fun, and for the record my 029S was the only saw to hold all 6 places if only for a little while.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 16, 2012)

I forgot to say if you think my saw was painfull to watch you should have tried being me running it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is most of the saws





018 by supercabs78, on Flickr




019 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Somewhere around 134 saws.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll have the official times up in a bit. 

I'll let the suspence build:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 16, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll have the official times up in a bit.





Uh, d00d, no one cares how many times you had to go potty at the GTG.


----------



## sefh3 (Apr 16, 2012)

opcorn: 

I'll be waiting.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 16, 2012)

Mitch and the welded 310!!!

[video=youtube;7Fn5wnyp7_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Fn5wnyp7_Y&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 16, 2012)

Brutha' Chucka' and the winner!!!

[video=youtube;EQO2YSk8HQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQO2YSk8HQw&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=2&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 16, 2012)

Stumpy running Moparman's 039!!!

[video=youtube;mUHpKmdW5Nc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUHpKmdW5Nc&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=3&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 16, 2012)

Stumpy running his demo 039... Very nice runner!!!

[video=youtube;HPnG91nu2LY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPnG91nu2LY&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=4&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## mweba (Apr 16, 2012)

I still think its funny that the chains were labeled:msp_sneaky:


All these saws were amazing(with the exception of Worksaws) for clammies. Its hard to admit but I'd have no problem picking one of them up to cut all day.

Sorry, Dad


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 16, 2012)

I didn't do a very good job getting videos... Too busy goofing off... Then Stephen started running his saw before I could even get the phone pulled out of it's holder...:bang:


----------



## sunfish (Apr 16, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I didn't do a very good job getting videos... Too busy goofing off... Then Stephen started running his saw before I could even get the phone pulled out of it's holder...:bang:



You actually had plenty of time to get it out, set it up and still catch most of Stephen's run. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 16, 2012)

I know that now!!! I thought it would be over with quicker...:msp_confused:
You suppose we've given WSC enough grief about that thing yet???
:hell_boy:


----------



## sunfish (Apr 16, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I know that now!!! I thought it would be over with quicker...:msp_confused:
> You suppose we've given WSC enough grief about that thing yet???
> :hell_boy:



Yeah, we can back off now. I really believe he picked up the wrong saw. :msp_smile:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 16, 2012)

sunfish said:


> You actually had plenty of time to get it out, set it up and still catch most of Stephen's run. :hmm3grin2orange:



I think I caught the last 15min of his cut.

I'm uploading right now. Not sure if I got all of them on vid. my wife said the mem card got full. I'll post what I got.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's the times.

Woodchuckr 10.47
Stumpy 11.16
Hedgerow 12.63
mweba 13.46
rms61moparman 16.38
WSC 23.23


----------



## sefh3 (Apr 16, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Here's the times.
> 
> Woodchuckr 10.47
> Stumpy 11.16
> ...



How big was those cants? 8x8?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 16, 2012)

sefh3 said:


> How big was those cants? 8x8?



I think it was around 12'' x 14'' cant we had milled out of red oak.


----------



## mweba (Apr 16, 2012)

WSC 029S

[video=youtube_share;YwRj1XKj_gM]http://youtu.be/YwRj1XKj_gM[/video]


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 16, 2012)

Sweet, did you happen to get any of the others??


----------



## mweba (Apr 16, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Sweet, did you happen to get any of the others??



Ya still uploading.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 16, 2012)

sefh3 said:


> How big was those cants? 8x8?



Dave would know for sure, but when he was squaring it up, he was going for around a 14x15 cant. He got real close, cause a 16" bar with bumper spikes would not reach through it...


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 16, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Sweet, did you happen to get any of the others??



Some posted back a page or two... C'mon stump, get with the program!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 16, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Some posted back a page or two... C'mon stump, get with the program!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I found them. Geesh get off my back. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Apr 16, 2012)

Chuckr by Copsey

[video=youtube_share;wSX_Cs2YoNE]http://youtu.be/wSX_Cs2YoNE[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 16, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I found them. Geesh get off my back. :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey! You weren't supposed to say anything about that!!!
:sweet_kiss:


----------



## mweba (Apr 16, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Hey! You weren't supposed to say anything about that!!!
> :sweet_kiss:



See, that's why I left Saturday night when I did. Nothing good happens after midnight, my grandmamy said:rolleyes2:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 16, 2012)

mweba said:


> See, that's why I left Saturday night when I did. Nothing good happens after midnight, my grandmamy said:rolleyes2:



Stumpy was under the influence of gravy!!! So he can't be held responsible... Woodchuckr' on the other hand.... Well...
Just be glad Spencer didn't have any sporks...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 16, 2012)

I certainly am glad youall put something in the race that would keep me from being last!!!
Thanks Stephen.


Mike


----------



## ScottWojo (Apr 30, 2012)

mweba said:


> Scott Wojo?




What what what?

How you guys doing?


----------

